# I think I've been triple boomed...



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

*Involved in a 3 way...bomb*

More to come when I get home.... but Im told there are THREE very suspicious packages waiting on me. The cat won't go near it and the dog just barks at them.....

We picking on the Girl eh?

So yeah.. I was attacked from 3 directions.. and apparently I attacked myself... so the package says!

Scott (corbu12) snuck one in on me due to me cracking him up in posts he says  Lobbed a Padilla Edicion Especial (so yummy), #4 LGC Serie R (1 of my favs), CAO Italia, a RP 90, and a Reo  Me thinks the LCG will be a tasty mid day treat today!!

EVP decided to wing a bomb my way as well. Sneaky. Real Sneaky. Since my wishlist said I wanted Midgets..he sent a few my way. a Titan de Bronze, HDM dark Sumatra, my own brand I love--- a lil Africa duma, an ITC 10, and another RP the OSG.

And apparently I zinged one my way -- a lil package addressed to me, from me... I must love me lots cause I gave me a secret stick, a GH Fuma, RP Olde World, a smooth Fonseca, and a FG Capas.

The cat is still hiding, the dog is shaking in the corner --- and my mailbox is down to splinters and melted metal.

Thanx guys..  Way to freak the cat out.. and the BF who thinks I have secret admirers now. LOL

One day... not to far in the future...................I will exact my revenge. And how sweet it will be. I dont get even. I get ahead. :eeek:


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Well-deserved picking, I'm sure!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

lol...well you must have cheezed off someone...or someones


----------



## corbu12 (Apr 3, 2007)

now who would go and do that?


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice one


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Why Not???


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

PFFT.Picking on lil ol' innocent me. Im just a girl... a poor defensless girl.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

corbu12 said:


> now who would go and do that?


I don't know. Imagine that....some people on the board with the nerve to bomb a girl and a cigar rep. Some people just don't know what they are getting themselves into....


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

I think the guilty ones are talking .....


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

Have fun...


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Girls cant smoke cigars!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Where are the pics??


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> More to come when I get home.... but Im told there are THREE very suspicious packages waiting on me. The cat won't go near it and the dog just barks at them.....
> 
> We picking on the Girl eh? :angry:


Gotta say that's some good pickin's right there !:biggrin:


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

are you sure you didn't bomb yourself, again


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> are you sure you didn't bomb yourself, again


:roflmao:


----------



## MetallibamA (Mar 24, 2008)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> are you sure you didn't bomb yourself, again


Okay, I had to laugh at that one...

Reg


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

I was.. so I edited the first post to show the carnage.


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

hehe, you got the exact same sticks from the Mystery Bomber as I did 

Nice selections from EVP & Scott to boot... 
Love the fact he hit you with your own brand


----------



## Petite_Flavored_Sweetie (Feb 5, 2008)

you got what you deserve for picking on people like that


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

I wsant picking!! They started it!!


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice hits...I hope you enjoy!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Great hit's on a deserving Sis:biggrin:*


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

The LGC has been ignited... ohhhhhh ahhhhh... shhhh. Im smokin' now.


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice hits...


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sweeeet!!!

:dribble:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice hits:dribble:


----------



## corbu12 (Apr 3, 2007)

enjoy...and thanks for the laughs!!

S.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

ohhh i WILL  I had to remove them from my sight... the drool would have done damage


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Sometimes I wish I was a girl... Sometimes!!!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

aracos said:


> hehe, you got the exact same sticks from the Mystery Bomber as I did
> 
> Nice selections from EVP & Scott to boot...
> Love the fact he hit you with your own brand


I didn't even realize it was her own brand....I grabbed the smallest sticks I had since she like midgets!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

amateurke said:


> Sometimes I wish I was a girl... Sometimes!!!


If I was a girl...youd never see me. Id be in my room with my hands all over myself. lol...


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

mrgatorman said:


> If I was a girl...youd never see me. Id be in my room with my hands all over myself. lol...


:errrr: Bad, very bad!!!

Bud hey evrybody has his (wet) dreams!


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

amateurke said:


> Sometimes I wish I was a girl... Sometimes!!!


Hmmm.. Im not even gonna go there!!! LOL


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

The EVP said:


> I didn't even realize it was her own brand....I grabbed the smallest sticks I had since she like midgets!


Midgets rock!!  I mean seriously.. you can carry like a whole family of midget cigars in a 3 finger case!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

amateurke said:


> :errrr: Bad, very bad!!!


lol...exactly what I thought as I wrote it.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

yet you wrote it  True feeling come out when youleast expect it LOL


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Nice try slickette...lol


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

HAHAHHA Wha???


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice gang ba... Three wa... Triple Hit!! :errrr:

I see the mystery bomber is still around...


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice hits!!


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

DOZER said:


> Nice gang ba... Three wa... Triple Hit!! :errrr:
> 
> I see the mystery bomber is still around...


yeah.. had that prob thinking of a title.. first one said "I was 3 wayed"..then thought of "The 3some"... it got worse each time.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> yeah.. had that prob thinking of a title.. first one said "I was 3 wayed"..then thought of "The 3some"... it got worse each time.


You got freight trained!


----------



## Kaiden (May 2, 2008)

Nice!


----------

